# politic receive a foot



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

two days ago, the conservative party of canada received a package with a severed foot in it, followed by a hand..the murderer left a note with the foot that he will continue killing...the rest of a corpse was foud near snowden montreal...which is close enough to where I live..

it would be a 29 years old man..the name is in the second link..

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Hu...ty+headquarters+with+video/6696552/story.html

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/05/31/body-parts-killer-note/

what do you think of this..

..first time posting a thread, hope it is ok...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Creepy! I hate that it's happening close to you. Stay away from strangers in your area. Hopefuly the guy will be caught soon.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

-_- they got the guy today, he was in Berlin...he was spoted in france..then he took a bus to germany..and got arrested


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Stuff actually happens in Canada? :huh:


Just kidding!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

they got the guy...in berlin...


----------

